# Stereo Problems



## rubbamade (Mar 11, 2008)

ok. today i installed a new stereo in my new used 1998 maxima. to start off i couldnt get the damn factory stereo out. the screws mounting it to the center console rack were impossible to remove. after repeatedly stripping every screw in it i finally decided to remove the little storage shelf and put the cd player under the old one. after finally getting the cd player installed i moved to the 6x9's in back. finally got eveything installed. 

i turned it on. it sounded good. until i turned it up. i noticed a loud crackling sound in the NEW rear speakers. 

the head unit is Kenwood KDC-mp205 the 6x9's are Jensen powerplus 693.

the head unit rates at 50x4 the speakers are rated a 80w nominal. i assume that means that the 6x9's operate best at at least 80watts. could the crackling be because my head unit is not supplying enough power to them? 

it sounds like they are blown when i turn them up. but i am sure they are not since they are brand spankin new. 

any ideas?

do i need to go purchase an amp to power my 6x9's?

please help!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Those screws are a pain in the ass to remove in the headunit. You might have to use an extractor.
Sorry to say but the problem could be the brand speakers. I installed Jensens in my old 96 years ago. I had the same problem. Since I had subs I sent all my mids and highs to the front door speakers and let the subs bang out the lows. Eventually I got some better quality speakers (Clarion). They sounded ok but when I got another amp and powered them up they sounded a LOT better. Couple months later though I bypassed them (through the headunit). I had all the sound I needed coming from my fronts and subs. Only time I ever used the rears was when I had a good movie playing.

You might want to try posting this in the audio section. There will be a wider audience to be able to help.


----------



## rubbamade (Mar 11, 2008)

96years ago? how old are you? did they have nissans then? lol, jk! thanks for the reply. i am not using an amp. i noticed as well that when i had only one 6x9 connected that it sounded fine when turned up.
i assume that this is due to the watts being sent all to one speaker gives it plenty of juice. 
i reposted in the audio section, thanks. if you have any other ideas please give em. ill check here and there (audio section) for replies.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2008)

Purchasing amplifiers is quite a common option for sound purposes for auto consumers. But I guess the problem is the speakers.


----------



## jdgomez (Mar 12, 2008)

if you're sure it isn't your stereo making those crackling sounds, try checking your speakers. then add amps.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Purchasing amplifiers is quite a common option for sound purposes for auto consumers. But I guess the problem is the speakers.


Better dropby at your friendly autopartswarehouse and take a tech-check :woowoo:


----------

